# Horse refuses to be lead from his pasture, help :)



## totallynuts (Jun 7, 2011)

*Hi Katie*

Your horse isn't taking you seriously. I know this sounds nasty, but instead of a series of little threatening taps, hit him once, hard, under the belly and show him that you mean business. Right now, he knows that you won't hurt him but if you keep letting him get away with this it will start affecting his other work that you do with him because his respect for you will fall until he doesn't see you as a dominant anymore. If you aren't the dominant, he'll feel that he is.

I have a horse that used to do this and he does still have his moments in the paddock and on the ride but never with me. The final straw was throwing someone across the paddock because he didn't want to come in. He hasn't done it since :wink:


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

As said above he needs to se you as a leader and right now hes not... he needs to be made to move forward.... I would practice moving and controlling his feet in general - forward backward sideways so you are in control... and then just slowly move him away... try lunge him as well so he used to moving forward...

and never try to drag him as you just wont win!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with the other posters. When he plants his feet, then give a tap, if he still won't move, then give a whap, if he still won't move, then it's time he has a "come to Jesus" meeting. I mean, you do whatever you need to do to get his feet moving even if it means leaving welts on his butt. That may sound harsh, but some horses need to be reminded by the alpha mare (you) that they aren't running a dang thing and you can and _will_ make them move. The instant that he does move, then release all pressure immediately. A few times of that and he should stop that nonsense. Lunging him in the pasture will be a great way to reinforce the training that you are controlling his feet and movement, not him.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a horse who used to be like that he didn't pin his ears but he would not move at all.

I ended up having to just stand next to him ready to lead him and be ready whatever his reaction (kicking,bolting,jumping etc) and and give him a big wack on his stomach about where the girth would sit. 

I also worked a lot with him on groundwork, moving his feet a lot and proving to him I could make him do it if I wanted him to move.


----------



## katiekins224 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Definitely need to establish myself as dominant over him...I guess I'm so used to my horse who I have to be 'kind' with -- he was really abused in the past but I had to slowly gain his trust. I could never use a whip with him in the beginning or else we would be back to square one as far as trust goes. 

I'll definitely use all of your recommendations tomorrow..was going out there today but i had to take home and babysit an injured bird from work...ill definitely report back on how it goes tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

What smrobs said x100. So not be timid......;-)


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

I always like to thread the chain of a lead rope through the halter. That way, if a horse isn't listening, a sharp tug on the rope will get his attention.

(A chain threaded around the nose of the halter falls across the "pressure points" in his nose. You don't need to use a lot of force.)


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I've got one that used to plant his feet when he didn't want to go to certain places including entering the roundpen, heading towards the waterhose, or just the spot where we saddle up. And mine also came from an abusive background. He was actually given to me knowing nothing more than to lead on a halter and barely that at 8 years old. So anyway, I put him in a rope halter and my lead for him is a 12 training rope with a leather popper on the end. I highly recommend both of these. And now put these two items to work. It doesn't matter if he was abused. He's taking advantage of you. Forget the whip, forget tapping and asking and definitely treats. When he plants his feet, you take that lead in one hand and drive him forward by twirling the poppers and you make him do circles around you. If he throws up his head or tries to back up, you twirl that end longer and longer and closer to him and pop him with the ends on his rump if you need to. It won't take but a few tries. And don't ask for leisurely walking circles. You drive him around you 6, 7, 8 times at a lope if necessary. Pull his nose toward you while you're driving him so he pays attention. Then stop him and walk away. If he plants those feet again you go right back to making him do circles and don't waste any time. Be aggressive in your actions. You do that over and over and over. Eventually he will figure out that its much easier to just follow rather than work your tail off doing circles all the time. You will eventually get to the point where you can drive him just by tilting your head at his hind quarters. With my guy, if he hesitates now, I just look at his hind quarters and get into that drive position and I can literally drive him through gates or towards anything he used to balk at. He was really bad at balking while leading and has gotten totally over it since I made him work as punishment. Hope that helps!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I don't like to hit the stomach - it's a more vulnerable area, and really doesn't give a cue other than "I want to surprise you." Getting after the hind end, in my opinion, is a better idea as you would then be driving them forwards, encouraging forward movement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So I have a question, apologies for being a douche in advance. But to me this is a newish horse owner, or an owner that has just had great horses previously. 

So now he/she is being told to move the horse on, and whack it on the butt or stomach? Well what is going to happen when this disrespectful horse takes off? Maybe it will take off in a circle and pull the lead rope out from her(his) hands, maybe it will make a rope burn in the palm? But more likely the horse is going to take off in a straight line, and pull the lead rope out of the owners hands. 

I don't doubt the advise that has been given here, but you need to do whatever you need to do and bring the herd in first then take the horse to a round pen or small working area to use the advise given.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree that he's not seeing you as "in charge" and is taking advantage of that. However, how you approach it depends on the horse's personality. If he's already angry (which is sounds like he is), smacking him with the lead rope is going to just make him even more angry (at least in my experience that's what happens). You could try what I do with my 2yo draft colt. If he refuses to go forward, I force him to back up until he agrees to move forward. The tapping/whacking on the butt with the lead rope didn't work with him (he side-steps away from it and gets mad). Shanking him doesn't phase him one whit (worked on my somewhat flighty arab/saddlebred gelding, but not the unflappable draft colt). So, we back up until he decides to stop being bull-headed. Generally speaking, it only takes anywhere from half a dozen to a dozen steps for him to get the point. It make take more or less for your horse to get the point. So, if the smacking doesn't work, the backing up is something else to try. 

Just so you don't think this is just my horse that it works on, my friend has a 15yo arab mare that can be "wrong-headed" sometimes and not want to go forward. She backs her up until she gives in (doesn't fight the hackamore if she's riding or doesn't fight the backing up if she's leading) and then makes her do whatever it was they were going to do.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

JustDressageIt said:


> Personally, I don't like to hit the stomach - it's a more vulnerable area, and really doesn't give a cue other than "I want to surprise you." _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you watched horses argue in the pasture? Any kick from a 1000 pound horse is going to impact a heck of a lot more than a 'hit' from a human being.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think you have gotten some really good advice here. I would personally take a lunge line instead of a lead rope out with me. When he plants his feet, drive him into a lunge...a WORKING lunge. Let him do that for a few minutes and then ask again to walk forward. If he doesn't, LUNGE! Soon enough, he will learn that disobeying simple commands means work. Following along is easy, lunging is HARD! Good luck!


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Personally I think go out to the pasture, put a lunge line on him and work him for 20 minutes. Dont even ask him to leave the pasture. Then call him to you with lunge line attached and walk away with him towards the barn. If he puts the brakes on walk away, let out the line and work him some more. Repeat until he is ready to follow you willingly. I dont think it is necessary to punish him with a smack unless he is doing something that threatens you. You said he has a kind and willing personality in the arena so maybe some work outside is all he needs. I also dont see any point in inflaming the situation more than necessary.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Another one who says do what Smrobs said.

Wear glove in case the horse lunges forward when you smack it so you do not lose your grip on your rope and get rope burns.


----------

